# Sargent 325 calibration



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I'll get the proper answer to this when I ring my dealer in a few days, but thought I'd ask here to possibly stop me making a daft request of them.

I've recently had a replacement 325 PSU fitted to my motorhome because it became clear that the one fitted when sold by the previous owner was defective (warranty, phew).

I notice that with everything powered down on the motorhome and no 240V hookup, the control panel indicates marginal (0.1 / 0.2 A) positive supply current, i.e. batteries are being supplied current (negative = 12V electrics are drawing current). According to the Sargent manual I've found online, this is characteristic of the solar panel supplying the leisure batteries. Which is just fine, apart from I haven't got a solar panel or anything else that would be feeding the batteries.

I'm assuming - unless my expectations of meter accuracy are too high - that the unit needs calibrating so that zero current draw reads zero on the meter.

Is there a calibration routine for these PSUs? Not looking to do it myself, just want to know if it's a reasonable request of my dealer.

Paul


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Paul

You could always send a pm to Ian Sargent http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-21058.html

he is normally a very helpful trade member :wink:


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello Rosbotham and A Happy New Year.
There is a procedure to Zero Calibrate the EC325 and it's very easy to do. 
As wakk44 has said, Sargents are VERY helpful and would certainly send you the method.

I have done mine, which has a solar panel input so i just covered the panel ( or wait until it's dark).
I'm sure Ian from Sargents will send you the method but I could write it out in a PM.
PM me if you need it from me.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> Is there a calibration routine for these PSUs? Not looking to do it myself, just want to know if it's a reasonable request of my dealer. Paul


Hi Paul

Yes there is and it's very simple. It takes about ten seconds.

I can't accurately remember how to do it but have almost certainly got the instructions in the van.

If I forget tomorrow, which is very possible (  ) please feel free to PM me and I'll pass on the instructions.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's cold outside Dave. Googling Sargent 325 calibration (the exact title of this thread) gives:

Re-calibrate the current sensor as follows: 
With the charger switch turned off, and the power turned off at the 
control panel (no LED’s on) 
Scroll down â–¼ the display until battery current is shown 
Hold down the select button â—„ (left arrow) until 'calibrating….' 
appears; keep the button pressed until the battery current reading reappears. Release the button. 
Now repeat the process to store the new setting. 
Hold down the select button â—„ (left arrow) until 'calibrating….' 
appears; keep the button pressed until the battery current reading reappears. 
The current reading should now be correct

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Dave

Those are the instructions I got from Sargent - and you have saved me a shiver or two as I search the van for the "safe place" I put them in! :roll: :lol: 

Never thought of Googling for them.  

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Thanks all. I actually had that manual containing the above text but had missed the bit about recalibration...  

Weird thing is the google search doesn't pick it up from Sargent's site, but an Australian motorhome converter's.

Paul


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Paul please find attached (hopefully) the calibration instructions for replacing the control panel. section 1.2 which is the same as replacing the PSU, should hopefully help? 
If you have any problems please let us know or contact our technical support people on 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------

